# Encodage du texte Apple Script



## titigrou (28 Janvier 2017)

Hello,

J'utilise un script AS qui lit un fichier texte .txt pour en extraire des variables.
Tout fonctionnait bien jusqu'à ce que je formate mon iMac, et depuis, quand le fichier est lu, et que les variables son restituées, je me retrouve avec pleins de symbôles en lieu et places des accents, des espaces...
C'est un soucis d'encodage, mais je ne sais pas du tout quoi mettre!
Du coup, quand je sauvegarde mon fichier .txt, je choisis quoi comme encodage?
Les données sont ensuite intégrées dans Chrome sur un site en intranet (pour gérer ma bibliothèque), du coup, j'ai un réglage aussi à faire dans Chrome?

Merci pour votre aide.

Antoine


----------



## les_innommables66 (28 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,



titigrou a dit:


> quand je sauvegarde mon fichier .txt, je choisis quoi comme encodage?


Quel logiciel utilises-tu ?

Pour tester l'impact de l'encodage, tu peux utiliser textWrangler (gratuit) qui te permet de changer l'encodage d'un fichier texte (menu File -> Reopen using encoding).

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## titigrou (29 Janvier 2017)

Hello,
J'utilise text Edit!
Je vais essayer avec text Wrangler pour voir et je te dis!
Merci beaucoup

Antoine


----------



## titigrou (29 Janvier 2017)

Hello again!
Bon bah c'est la même chose (en pire j'ai l'impression même...).
Concrètement mon fichier est sauvegardé en Iso Latin 1, et je mets Safari en Encodage Iso Latin 1 et j'ai des caractères bizarres...
De plus, quand je quitte Safari, l'encodage se remet en Automatique...
Ca fait ça depuis que je suis passé à Sierra en fait...
Tu as une idée de comment régler ce problème?


----------

